# A REALLY COOL LOOKING FOLDING PATIO CHAIR ("FREE PLAN")



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I noticed a lot of interest in this chair I posted in MY PROJECTS.

so I did some searching, & found this nice Free folding chair plan.

I think it's nicer than the one I made.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope. Yours is better. More appealing to the eye and the back will be more comfortable for those long afternoons on the deck with a book.

Thanks for the other though.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks! 
added to my list


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thank you Jeff.*

I wish I could find the plan that's exactly like mine.

The backrest, & seat could be modified on this plan.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like Barb's birthday chair!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dick, I've seen it somewhere online before (or maybe just a similar design) and always liked it. I don't usually go through plan sites that much but I'm sure I've seen it. I'll look for a bookmark.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I found this plan in WOOD magazine.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Dick, I can tell you exactly where the plan is for your chair. Just look in the spot where all the missing pencils and tape measures are.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

that is a good site…the plans look pretty clear…and the home page had a lot of different categories…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ive seen the exact same chair you made in a magazine. ill see if i can locate it


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks but yours looks a lot nicer,I think we all like yours better.
As soon as I try to make one I will post it again, thanks Dick


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I think this is it on the Minwax site. Bottom of the page. http://www.minwax.com/projects/outdoor/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nah Dick I need plans for your chair. If I'm going to rip of someone. I want to do it to someone that I care about.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, nice chair but I agree yours is better.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Everybody!*

I was trying not to be too boisterous, but after thinking it over, I also like Barb's chair better.*<Q}#*

Maybe some great *Sketchup artist* like *daveR* could make a pattern for us from the picture.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

THANK YOU DAVE!

I'm sorry but you'll have to wait, we're not at our cabin right now,

because I have a major repair job to do on our gazebo storage shed.

I had a small leak in a couple of places on the roof, & some carpenter

ants have taken over. They've done some major damage. I'll have to replace some rafters, & sheathing.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm changing the roof line so I can get a steeper pitch.

I wouldn't have to do this, but I have to replace so much, it's a good time to do it.

It also has to be the hottest days we've had this summer.

I took some pictures, so I'll post them on My Blog.


----------

